# *** GROSSES BILDER-UPDATE *** HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Es ist soweit - der Umbau hat stattgefunden und alles funktioniert hervoragend! Stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach dem Warum! Warum solch ein Aufwand? Ganz einfach: Ruhe stellt für mich ein absoluten Luxus dar... Und leider kann die HD5850 (Referenzdesign) trotz all ihrer Vorzüge diesen Luxus leider nicht bieten. Im Idle säuselt sie (noch) hörbar vor sich hin, was aber auf Dauer trotzdem ein nerviges Geräusch sein kann. Mit Musik im Hintergrund ließ aber dennoch gut darüber "hinweghören"... Da mein Spiele-Rechner aber im Wohnzimmer steht, sollte er aber auch im Idle absolut still sein. Unter 3D-Last dreht die HD5850 deutlich hörbar auf - und der durchdringende Ton ist selbst bei Spielen deutlich zu vernehmen. Klar mag es schlimmere Kühler geben, dennoch ist es für mich subjektiv viel zu laut... Da nun meine HD5850 die letzte Lärmquelle in meinem Rechner war, musste Abhilfe her!

Den Scythe Musashi war bereits auf meiner alten 8800GTS 512 im Einsatz und überzeugte dort durch niedrigste Temps und Stille. Um so besser, dass er auch auf die HD5850 passt  Die schwarze Bodenplatte kann man mit dem Musashi nicht verwenden - außer man biegt ihn sich zurecht, was für mich schon aus ästhetischer Sicht nicht in Frage kommt. Aber ohne die Bodenplatte werden die VRM's, oder auch SpaWas genannt, nicht mitgekühlt und werden zwangsläufig überhitzen... Da helfen auch die kleinen Alu-Kühlkörper des Musashi nichts, da die VRM's eine zu geringe Auflagefläche haben, um effektiv mit ihnen gekühlt zu werden...

Blieb nur eine Alternative: den Thermalright VRM-R4! Für etwa 30€ (inkl. Versand) bei pc-cooling.de zu haben:

Thermalright 5850/5870 VRM R4 Heatsink


Zu den Temps: alles Delta-Werte! Die Zimmertemperatur wurde abgezogen! Werte ausgelesen mit Realtemp und GPU-Z. Die Werte bei GPU und VRM's sind jeweils die Maximalwerte von "GPU Temp. #1 bis #3" und "VDDC Phase #1 bis #3". Man beachte, dass vorher immer die automatische Lüfter-Steuerung eingegriffen hat und die Laustärke vor allem im Furmark erbärmlich hoch war. Der Musashi hingegen arbeitete die ganze Zeit auf Minimaldrehzahl!

*CPU - Idle* 
_vorher / jetzt
_6-8°C / 7-9°C

*CPU - METRO 2033* *
vorher / jetzt
16-21°C / 20-24°C

*CPU - Prime95** *
vorher / jetzt
17-20°C / 22-26°C

*GPU - Idle *
vorher / jetzt
24-28-27°C / 9-17-17°C

*GPU **- METRO 2033* *
vorher / jetzt
62-68-64°C / 49-56-57°C

*GPU - Furmark*** *
vorher / jetzt
67-73-68°C / 63-70-72°C

*VRM's -** Idle *
vorher / jetzt
19-19-18°C / 7-7-7°C

*VRM's **- METRO 2033** 
vorher / jetzt
54-55-54°C / 36-37-35°C

*VRM's **- Furmark*** *
vorher / jetzt
68-68-64°C / 51-53-50°C

* METRO2033: 1680x1050, AAA, 16:1AF, max. Details, kein Tesselation, kein Depth of Field, keine Advanced PhysX, 30min Gameplay

** Prime95: Small FFT's, 4 Threads, 30min

*** Furmark 1.70: Stability Test Xtreme Burning Mode, 1680x1050 Fullscreen, kein AA, > 200sec. Test

Fazit: Ergebnis wie erwartet  Klar, dass die CPU-Temps steigen, da nun die warme Luft im Gehäuse bleibt und nicht mehr direkt rausgeblasen wird. Dennoch immernoch akzeptable Werte und für den Sommer kann man immernoch die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter erhöhen... Aber vorerst bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Die GPU-Temps sind absolut hervoragend und die Karte bettelt förmlich nach einem richtigen OC-Versuch  Das schönste ist aber die Stille, denn die Drehzahl des Musashi war zu jeder Zeit auf Minimum eingestellt (~800 rpm)! Sieg auf ganzer Länge also!


***UPDATE***

Ich habe die Problematik mit der leicht "hängenden" Grafikkartenkonstruktion gelöst! Durch die enorme Masse von Musashi + VRM-R4 biegt sich die Graka etwas nach unten, da der PCIe-Slot und die Verschraubung an den Slotblenden das Gewicht nicht alleine halten können. Ich habe nun die Karte mit einer angepassten Slotblende abgestützt! Einfach in die passende Form gebogen und unter die Lamellen des Musashis geklemmt. Hält bombenfest und richtet den Pixelbeschleuniger wieder gerade. Außerdem fällt das Behelfskonstrukt erst beim genauen Hinsehen auf 




*


*


----------



## silent_freak (3. März 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4 + Megahalems ?!*

ich denke mal edel-grafikkarten.de hat die normalen vrm und spawa kühler abgemacht und andere aus dem zubehörhandel drauf...wenn du dann nen garantiefall hast oder sie verkaufen willst, machst du den alten halt wieder drauf...das mit der garantie wird sich aber sowieso schwierig gestalten, denn soweit ich weiß musst du ein siegel auf der rückseite brechen, um die graka aufzuschrauben....


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. April 2010)

*AW: *** UPDATE *** HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4 + Megahalems*

Sooooo wie versprochen die ersten Bilder-Updates!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein guter alter Scythe Musashi! Er hat schon gute Dienste auf meiner alten 8800GTS 512 geleistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine sehr schlichte, aber stabile Box...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur dieser dezente Aufdruck lässt auf den Inhalt schließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der gesamte Paket-Inhalt... Man beachte die dreifache Ausführung der Rändelschrauben und Unterlegscheiben - obwohl nur zwei benötigt werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Impressionen des VRM-R4...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Qualität ist einfach überwältigend! Im Gegensatz zum Musashi ist hier alles absolut passgenau und keine Lamelle verbiegt sich. Ein wunderbares Stück Aluminium


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. April 2010)

*AW: *** UPDATE *** HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4 + Megahalems*

Die nächsten Bilder vom Zusammenbau. Dieser ging relativ leicht vonstatten. Allerdings war die Anleitung zum VRM-R4 etwas sehr kurz und nur auf Englisch. im Gegensatz dazu, ist die Anleitung für den Musashi geradezu vorbildlich: alles ist genau beschrieben und groß bebildert und auf Deutsch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine MSI HD5850 in der OC-Variante. Der Referenzkühler war mir unter Last einfach zu laut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Platine von hinten. man beachte die unzähligen Schrauben zum entfernen des Kühlers!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühler ist ab und die GPU bereits gereinigt... Daran spiegelt sich sogar das Objektiv meiner Kamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Prolimatech PK-1 Wärmeleitpaste für die GPU und zum fixieren der Aluminium-Kühlkörperchen für den Speicher (in Ermangelung eines Wärmeleitklebers)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, der VRM-R4 sitzt! Dieser wird nur mit zwei Rändelschrauben fixiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Impressionen eines VRM-R4 auf einer HD5850...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch mehr...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. April 2010)

*AW: *** UPDATE *** HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4 + Megahalems*

Weiter gehts mit dem Zusammenbau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die acht Speicher und der kleine Chip rechts im Vordergrund (gehört zu den SpaWas) müssen mit Kühlern versehen werden. Ich habe diese mit der zähflüssigen PK-1 WLP "angeklebt". Bis jetzt hält alles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Musashi wird über diese Backplate fixiert. Ich musste den Kupferspacer nicht verwenden, da die GPU weit genug über das PCB hinausragt. Auch hier habe ich natürlich die PK-1 verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles wird nun auf seinen korekten Sitz hin überprüft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles sitzt bombenfest! Auch der Musashi schlingert nicht (wie es bei meiner 8800GTS 512 der Fall war).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ganze Konstruktion ist enorm schwer! ...und unhandlich noch dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der VRM-R4 passt nur knapp unter den Musashi - gerade mal 1mm trennen die beiden Aluminium-Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die kleinen Alu-Kühlkörperchen haben genug Platz nach oben und liegen im direkten Luftstrom der beiden 100mm-Lüfter des Musashi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die ganze Konstruktion von oben - hier ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass der Musashi weit über das PCB übersteht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Heatpipes des VRM-R4 führen sehr ausladend am Musashi vorbei...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. April 2010)

*AW: *** UPDATE *** HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4 + Megahalems*

Kommen wir nun zum Einbau in den PC! Dies gestaltete sich Aufgrund der Unhandlichkeit relativ schwierig... Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich in meinem PC _nicht_ gerade beengte Verhältnisse habe... Der Innenraum des Thermaltake Armor ist sehr geräumig - nur die Abmaße der "gepimpten" HD5850 sind einfach abnorm! Dies ist keine Kühllösung für ein kleines Midi-Gehäuse! Die Länge des Kühlers alleine beträgt 28cm (ohne 6-PIN-Stromanschlüsse...). Die Höhe beträgt inkl. des VRM-R4-Kühlturms stolze 15cm. Das Gewicht ist so groß, dass sich das PCB nicht nur durchbiegt, sondern auch insgesamt etwas nach vorne herunterhängt, da die Karte nur durch die Slotblendenhalterung und den PCIe-Slot fixiert wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Knapp 3cm trennen den Kühlturm des VRM-R4 vom Lüfter meines Prolimatech Megahalems...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühlturm des VRM-R4 liegt nicht direkt im Ansaugbereich des Lüfters - nur ein Teil liegt direkt im Luftstrom...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach unten hin wird es ziemlich eng zwischen meiner Creative X-Fi Titanium und dem Lüfter-Pärchen des Musashi (etwa 3cm Abstand)... Leider kann ich die Soundkarte in Ermangelung eines zweiten, weiter unten positionierten PCIe-Slots nicht versetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schön zu sehen, dass die 6-Pin-Stromanschlüsse quasi direkten Kontakt zu den Alu-Lamellen des Musashi haben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick vom Deckel meines Gehäuses aus auf den Kühlturm des VRM-R4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schön zu sehen, dass der Lüfter nur zum Teil Luft über den VRM-R4-Kühltum ansaugt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und das allerwichtigste: er funktioniert! Und ist dabei auch unter Last flüsterleise - Poti auf Minimum-Umdrehungen (~800 rpm).


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. April 2010)

*AW: *** UPDATE *** HD 5850 + Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4 + Megahalems*

Platzhalter 5


----------



## FTS (9. April 2010)

Sehr interessanter Bericht!

Könnt ich mir auch für meine Grafikkarte vorstellen. Allerdings nicht beim derzeitigen Kontostand . Außerdem ist das mit dem Durchbiegen ziemlich ärgerlich. Hast du vor da noch was dran zu machen (Stütze oder sonstiger Stabilisator)?

MfG Jack


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2010)

Hi Jack

Tja, was will man da groß machen? Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich die Graka samt Kühlkonstruktion stabilisieren könnte bzw. das "durchbiegen" verhindern könnte. Bestimmte Gehäuse bieten direkt ab Werk solche Stützen an (meines Wissens nach nur Lian Li). Scythe bietet auch eine ungewöhnliche Lösung: eine Art Draht, um damit die Graka abzuspannen 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe Ninja Wire

Klingt aber sehr merkwürdig und ich möchte mir meine Gehäuse-Optik nicht durch einen gespannten Draht ruinieren 

Ich lass es vermutlich erstmal so, muss man halt damit leben  oder hat jemand eine gute und praktikable Lösung...?


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

ob es gut aussieht ist dein ding aber wenn die graka bricht oder leicht biegt dann ist die graka hin


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2010)

Das die Karte bricht halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich. Das die Karte vom leichten "durchhängen" kaputt geht auch... Einzig der PCie-Slot macht mir sorgen - denn der könnte abknicken (oder die Kontakte zum mainboard). Der steht schon etwas schief...

Am besten ich mach mal nen Versuch mit einem etwas stabileren Strick... gleich mal das Nähzeug meiner Freundin plündern


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

Vergiss das Nähzeug kauf dir MonoAngelSchnur


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. April 2010)

Sehr schön gemacht gitbt es eine Dicker Lob von mir


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2010)

@Star_KillA

Gute Idee! Hab sogar noch Angelsehne rumliegen... mal sehen ob das funktioniert.

@CrimsoN 1.9

Danke!


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

aber keine geflochtene du musst die aus plastik/gummi ^^ nehmen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2010)

Nene, ist aus einem einzigen etwas stärkeren Stück durchsichtigem Nylon (ich glaub 0.6mm Durchmesser).


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

ist gut kannst ja mal probieren


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2010)

Ok - erster Versuch zähle ich als Misserfolg: Es hält zwar die GraKa etwas nach oben, aber es sieht wirklich sehr mies aus  Aber meine Freundin hat mich dann doch auf eine ziemlich gute Idee gebracht: es gibt im Bastelladen reißfeste dünne Kunstfäden bzw. Drähte (um z.B. Halsketten mit Perlen selbst herzustellen)... Schwarz würde im Case nicht sonderlich auffallen. Also Montag gleich mal sowas besorgen


----------



## Schrotti (10. April 2010)

Was liebe ich meine Wasserkühlung.

Da muss ich meine Hardware wenigstens nicht mit solchen Kühlern verschandeln.

Aber Respekt das du dein Projekt durchziehst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

Ich hab mal einen gesehen der hat seine Grafikkarte von unte mit einem Stiel oder dünnem Rohr gestützt hat toll geklappt, war auch äuserst stabiel, sah nur wirklich übel aus.
Es gibt glaube ich nicht wirklich ne gut aussehende lösung dafür. Aber ich habe auch noch von keinem Fall gehört das ein PCB gebrochen ist, und manche Karten hängen schon extrem durch da ist deine noch Gold dagegen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2010)

Sind die Bilder nicht ein bisl zu groß


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. April 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen gesehen der hat seine Grafikkarte von unte mit einem Stiel oder dünnem Rohr gestützt hat toll geklappt, war auch äuserst stabiel, sah nur wirklich übel aus.



 Das ist wirklich abgefahren! Selbst wenn ich das in betracht ziehen würde, könnte ich das gar nicht richtig machen: der Musashi steht über das PCB über, sodass ich dieses gar nicht richtig abstützen könnte  Also diese Variante ist wirklich zu krass 

@Johnny the Gamer
Die sind grad mal 1000x750 Pixel. also schon nur noch 25% der Originalgröße


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2010)

Aber erlaubt sind maximal 900x600 px 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Tequilaomega (19. April 2011)

Wenn du von oben aus mit einer oder paar dünnen Gewindestange(n) M2 od M3 an den Gehäusedeckel anschraubst würde das denke ich die Optik nicht wirklich stark stören.
Natürlich durch die Bohrungen in der Karte. Durch das Gewinde kannst die Karte in mehrere Richtungen Stabilisieren und ausrichten. 

Könntest in Verbindung mit einen Optischen Mod je nach Geschmacksache verbinden.

Bin selber gerade am ausprobieren wie ich die Temps der 5850 am besten in Griff bekomme. Zwar mit OC max 65°C aber wills kühler.


----------

